#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Need E-book Mechanical vibration by Ramamurthy and V.P. Singh

## jva.public

Hi Engineers,

Can anybody have* "vibrations & Noise analysis"* related E-book. Author name Mr. Ramamurthy & V.P. Singh? Please upload the book so that it will be helpful to my studies.

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

J. Vimal Antony.





  Similar Threads: Mechanical Vibration book full notes free pdf download mechanical vibration book need a mechanical vibration text book by goover Want a book of vibration for mechanical mechanical vibration v.p.singh

----------


## sd055313

plz upload this book

----------


## sushilkr91

i need mechenical vibratiins book

----------


## shayaanahmadnoori

Hi Guys,
u can find the book in the below mentioned link

http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...wnload?p=86453

----------


## s karnan

i downloaded the mechanical vibration practice with basic theory by v ramamurti
thanks to all and admin
karna

----------

